
At This Startup, Everyone Can Read Each Other's Email - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/startup-everyone-can-read-others-email/
======
paulhauggis
"IF EVERYONE ALREADY KNOWS EVERYTHING THAT’S GOING ON, THEY WON’T HAVE TO WAIT
FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO TELL THEM WHAT TO DO."

This isn't very efficient. At any one point in time, there could be many, many
projects that need to be completed. How do I know what to work on? I've worked
at many companies and things usually change quickly, which I don't think can
be reflected in just an email list.

I'm curious, do all of the upper management use this system too? So if an
employee named Frank is going to be let go, will they post this to the mailing
list? If not, they aren't being very honest and it's just a system to further
control their employees and presented like some sort of great, new, process.

I also can't see people not changing their habits. Today, you can get fired
over saying the wrong thing and being "offensive". Why would I want to take
the chance and send it to the list?

Even something as simple as "Merry Christmas". I might have a co-worker that
thinks it's fine (so I send it to them). But, it offends people on the list
because I'm not saying "Happy Holidays".

